# Help Please For Newcomers



## angie (May 16, 2005)

We have just purchased privately a 2005 Hobby 750FML which is an imported left hand drive.All the manuals are in German therefore we were wondering if anyone knows how we could obtain the manuals in English and if so, where from? (email address etc) 
We would really be grateful for any help as we are new to motorhoming.Thanks, 
Angie


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Sent you a PM.

For everyone else it says I have a member of staff that translates, and other stuff.

Lampie


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi 
sorry cant help about manual but have to say Lucky you  , we did full timing in a Hobby 750 Left hand drive. It is a lovely comfortable van. We made a few modifications but ours was a 2000 model and I am not sure if they have changed anything. Hope you get manual sorted.

Lin


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Lampie said:


> Sent you a PM.


Hi Lampie

Angie is not subscribed to MHF so she will not be able to read your PM.

Mike


----------

